# Rod Holder Bungee



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

How does one go about replacing a broken bungee on a mbc under gunnel rod holder?

I have one that is broken on my pathfinder and would like to replace both.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought some of the small bungees with the plastic ball on the end, cut off the ball and joined the ends together with crimp fittings. Put some heat shrink over the crimps for looks.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

My local kayak shop sells all kinds or cordage by the foot. Also may be available at northern tool/tractor supply. Just heat the ends with a lighter to stop fraying


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace hardware sells several diameters of bungee cord by the foot.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

el9surf said:


> Ace hardware sells several diameters of bungee cord by the foot.


this ^^^
get the big stuff 1/4" if itll work for you, bungee cord with toggle balls is usually a smaller diameter.
Fibertex is my go to and use it by the roll..


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

West Marine has quite a good selection of Bungie and pretty much any lines you may need..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I recommend you try using Gear Ties before replacing your bungees...so far everyone that has been in my boat has said they work better than bungees because you can secure each rod individually, wrap the rod, line, and leader together to prevent tangles, and you can remove that knob/hook that the bungee goes over to get rid of one more fly line snagging point.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I recommend you try using Gear Ties before replacing your bungees...so far everyone that has been in my boat has said they work better than bungees because you can secure each rod individually, wrap the rod, line, and leader together to prevent tangles, and you can remove that knob/hook that the bungee goes over to get rid of one more fly line snagging point.


You got pics of that set up? What size Gear Ties? I have a couple of the long ones that I found at Lowe's that I use to hold my PP on my belt when poling... That was the only size they had.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

tomahawk said:


> You got pics of that set up? What size Gear Ties? I have a couple of the long ones that I found at Lowe's that I use to hold my PP on my belt when poling... That was the only size they had.


Don't have pics at the moment, but I'm using the 12" ones that will fit through the holes where the bungee cord loops used to go through the rod holders, and they are the right length to get the job done without excess.

The 18" and longer ones are like 3x thicker than the 12" ones and will not go through the holes.

They are available in many colors.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...traps-_-Google-_-Nite+Ize+12+Gear+Ties+2-Pack


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Delete


----------

